# Putting a Pelican Case to good use!



## ODA 564 (Jul 6, 2015)

When my man-cub (Staff Sergeant, tanker) came back from his second tour in Iraq, he gifted me with a couple of Pelican cases.

Both have been sitting in my shed with no purpose. As I began to consider my humidor situation I thought about building a coolerdor, but then realized I had a very nice Pelican case (model 1550, ~1966 cubic inches) and could build a TEOTWAWKI (The End Of The World As We Know It) humidor.

Here it is.









I removed the 'pick and pluck' foam sections (3 of them, IIRC) and left the bottom foam:










I then started modifying. I installed a Caliber IV hygrometer, a motion sensor LED light and four modified Cigar Caddy large humidifiers, I modified them by taking them apart and replacing the mold-attracting florist foam with Heartfelt Industries 65% beads. Heartfelt makes pre-assembled humidifiers, but it was cheaper to buy bulk beads and modify the Cigar Caddy ones (and this was a "project", so I got to "project").









Everything is held in with magnets (how do they work?) with the metal attachment points glued in.

I then installed 4 each 7 x 12 x 1.7 Spanish cedar trays, but I had a hole in the middle.

So I contacted Bob Perry (great guy) and he sent me some Spanish cedar at a good price - and I 'wood butchered' up a box. The 'dividers' are loose.










Finished product - which holds a bunch of sticks (about 200) and keeps 65% RH. Cost? Cheap ($150, because I already had the LED light). Well, it was cheap because I had the Pelican case ($140 on Amazon).










The Spanish cedar shelves, etc. are purely optional (but help humidify) and were the lion's share of the cost ($90).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Niiiiiiice! Ya gotta love American ingenuity plus love the vertical box with cigars. Well done sir!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

wow... thats super nice


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm digging that. Very nice.


----------



## tucktuck911 (Aug 15, 2015)

GOOD WORK


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice job. Love the led light idea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rossgmorgan (Sep 15, 2015)

Whoa. This is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

ODA 564 said:


> When my man-cub (Staff Sergeant, tanker) came back from his second tour in Iraq, he gifted me with a couple of Pelican cases.
> 
> Both have been sitting in my shed with no purpose. As I began to consider my humidor situation I thought about building a coolerdor, but then realized I had a very nice Pelican case (model 1550, ~1966 cubic inches) and could build a TEOTWAWKI (The End Of The World As We Know It) humidor.
> 
> ...


 Awesome job brotha! Bob is good peeps and that is why I try to promote him when I can.


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Awesome job brotha! Bob is good peeps and that is why I try to promote him when I can.


Who is Bob Perry? I'm actually in need of some Spanish Cedar myself...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> Who is Bob Perry? I'm actually in need of some Spanish Cedar myself...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob has a small wood shop on the east coast. Good pricing on SPanish Cedar and shipping. Check out my link here for his info:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/341961-need-spanish-cedar.html


----------

